# T Shirt Marketing Online



## MissC (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a online Shirt Store and I have done some small marketing but I would like some suggestions of what would be a really good way to get customers to my site.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What have you tried so far?

Here's a good thread to start you off:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd change the plain white background on your site and think about more displays on the front page.

Nick.


----------



## noreason (May 29, 2006)

set up a myspace page.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

You have a myspace site for your t-shirts noreason?


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

hongkongdmz said:


> You have a myspace site for your t-shirts noreason?


I have a myspace site where I "talk" about my t-shirt designs. So does alot of others Im sure.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think I would retool the main page and show some women enjoying the fashions. Maybe a series of thumbnail shots horizontally below the header. The headless and torsoless manaquins are rather frightening.


----------



## Xenyo (Jun 9, 2006)

For on site search engine optimisation - The title of your site is probably the most important factor. So I suggest that you change the title of your site from misscs.comClothes to something that you think people will type when seraching for your type of clothing.

Something like 'Stylish Women clothing - MissCs' .


Hope that helps.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I think I would retool the main page and show some women enjoying the fashions. Maybe a series of thumbnail shots horizontally below the header. The headless and torsoless manaquins are rather frightening.


Real models would be a huge asset.. even if you can find just one cute girl to model your clothes, it would make a big difference.

On your navigation buttons, the first button is labeled "Miss Cs Clothes". I thought it would take me to a product page - instead, it takes me back to the Home page. Therefore, it should be "Home".

Who is "Miss C" and why would I want to wear her clothes? You really need to have an "About" page that explains this.

Also, the "larger" pics of your clothes are not nearly large enough. I would use those ones as your main pictures instead, and have ones at least 2-3x bigger for the "larger" pop-ups.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Has the site been changed as a result?


----------



## MissC (Aug 3, 2006)

I have made some changes and I have made a myspace page, but I'm not so happy with my layout. I feel it could look more business like even my logo needs help.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

What do you mean business like? Professional looking?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hongkongdmz said:


> What do you mean business like? Professional looking?


yes, i think thats what the poster means, improving face value of your business. Something that everyone in business needs to do.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

MissC said:


> I have made some changes and I have made a myspace page, but I'm not so happy with my layout. I feel it could look more business like even my logo needs help.


I definitely think you need a new logo - maybe you should think about finding a graphic designer to help you out.

Before you do that, though - you should really figure out what your brand is all about, so when you go to the designer you have a clear idea of what kind of image you want your brand to have.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Two quick notes:

1) Have the images on your front page be clickable links that take you directly to that shirt's product page.

2) Make the navigations links on the side TEXT links -- search eingines like those a lot better and it should help your rankings in search engines. (There are tons of things one can do in that area of course, but that's one suggestion of many any way =)


----------

